# I´ve lost the hip thread



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyway you´ll know what I´m talking about.

Another huge step today, I have driven the car .

Next step is to have an xray to make sure everything is in the right place (only the hip, not the brain, not much in the right place there.)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here Jan.... Doh nut !

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/221570-hip-replacement.html

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Here Jan.... Doh nut !
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78-subscribers-lounge/221570-hip-replacement.html
> 
> Terry


I won´t put it on there one of me is enough surely.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody hell Gerty, do you realise how much them bloody things cost, €€€s and how daft do you have to be to advertise it to us lot that you lost it, you got that bloody Als Hymen or what :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There´s no thread in my hip and its all held together with my muscles that are getting stronger and stronger. 

Gonna try Kick boxing next, no I´ve done that one, golf, you need a good swing for that, so watch it sonny boy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pah, and double PAH PAH do your worstest >>


----------

